# Trying to get a puppy to sleep through the night



## Breesmommy (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi! We adopted a second maltese recently. We've had him for about a month now. He's making progress with house breaking, but he's still not sleeping through the night. He wakes up to go potty, and we let him, but he won't go back to sleep. He's keeping me and my husband awake! We've been keeping his crate in our room with us and our other dog so he won't have to be by himself, but we were thinking about putting him in the living room or somewhere else. I don't want him to be scared or feel abandoned at night. Any advice?


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Jasmine gets up some nights to go potty too; however, she goes back to sleep. Does she sleep in your bed? That might help!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I read through your other posts and your puppy is just three months old, right? At that age he can't make it through the night without having to potty. Bailey was about six months before he could hold it all night.

Please don't banish him to another room. He is just a typical puppy.

Is he pad trained? Bailey slept through the night his second night home (he was just 12 weeks), but he slept in a pen right beside my bed with a pad in it. He had to use it a couple of times during the night. He would go right back to sleep, but I made sure he got plenty of exercise during the day. We always had one wild play session right before bed to tire him out.

If he is alone a lot during the day he sleeps then which is why he is wide awake in the middle of night.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine always sleep through the night, and have since at least 12 weeks. They're in a crate by my bed. They play all evening, and I think they're too tired to wake up!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

When gio was that little, he slept in a 2x3 pen by my bed. I had a pad in 1/2 and a bed in the other 1/2. I don't think I got up in the night with him and he went on the pad. Maltese puppies need to be close to you - that's just how they are!


----------

